# lease = tax write off. how to qualify?



## DJ_INHALE (Mar 15, 2006)

just asking here, curious as I wouldnt mind knowing 

I have a lease on a clk and just pondering


----------



## spots (Apr 11, 2006)

purchase=better tax writeoff.


----------



## want_a_7 (Apr 4, 2006)

Use it for your business = write off


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

hellacious pec bouncing while in vehicle = no tax writeoff


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

Unless you are using it for business, no writeoff.


----------



## DJ_INHALE (Mar 15, 2006)

hockeynut said:


> Unless you are using it for business, no writeoff.


how is this determined?


----------



## Pedal2Floor (Jul 29, 2006)

DJ_INHALE said:


> how is this determined?


It depends on your business. An easy one is if you are a real estate agent carting clients around town. If your primary job is sales and you need to travel around to give bids or qoutes. If you are an IT consultant I believe you can deduct miles but I am unsure about the lease on the car. Basically, if your primary business is not done sitting on your butt in a single location for XX% of the time.

I believe it is described in one of the tax codes if you google it you should be able to find it

Here is an example: http://www.finance.cch.com/text/c60s15d490.asp


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

philippek said:


> hellacious pec bouncing while in vehicle = no tax writeoff


:rofl:


----------



## jetstream23 (Mar 9, 2004)

philippek said:


> hellacious pec bouncing while in vehicle = no tax writeoff


True, but you might trigger an audit!  :rofl:


----------



## DJ_INHALE (Mar 15, 2006)

stripping = driving


----------

